# Du



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

What's going on with all the film channels. Nothing until about 22:00 hrs. I'm in bed by 9.30 - one needs one's beauty sleep 

Where's the earlier films gone to??

Think I need to request a refund! No good to me if there's nothing to watch

Anyone know why this is happening and for how long?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

My nickname for DU is "don't"...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ccr said:


> My nickname for DU is "don't"...


Thanks CCR, tend to agree with you


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Been watching movies all evening on Du but somethings up cos if you hit the favourites function it just shows tomorrows TV.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Been watching movies all evening on Du but somethings up cos if you hit the favourites function it just shows tomorrows TV.


So Felix how have you been able to get movies?? When I click on a channel it just remains dormant as it normally does until the next advertised programme is due to play


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Movies have been working here all day, although they do tend to show one movie over & over again.

The title is "No info from channel provider"


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

All the channels were working but the channel info was corrupt. Mind you wig the selection of movies available it wouldn't have been a great loss last evening!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> one needs one's beauty sleep


Aye you are right by the way ;-0


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> Aye you are right by the way ;-0


Oi!!! You cheeky git :boxing:


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopefully problem may now be solved. Spoke with Du earlier (very responsive and very helpful) who suggested I unplug decoder, reconnect, then switch back on and fingers crossed that will rectify itself. Find out later this evening when I get home.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> All the channels were working but the channel info was corrupt. Mind you wig the selection of movies available it wouldn't have been a great loss last evening!


I couldn't get info for today's shows for the last two days, the channel guide was stuck on 12:00am "tomorrow". I reset the box and it all came back as normal.

I still wish I could get an internet only package at a reasonable cost though, I prefer to watch my slingbox anyway.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I couldn't get info for today's shows for the last two days, the channel guide was stuck on 12:00am "tomorrow". I reset the box and it all came back as normal.
> 
> I still wish I could get an internet only package at a reasonable cost though, I prefer to watch my slingbox anyway.


was experiencing the same issue so will be re-setting the box too

I don't know if this is just limited to du but when I series record its annoying when programmes don't start on time, haven't managed to watch a complete programme due to overlap 

Always seem to say this: 'It isn't rocket science people' :confused2:


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Try DishTv


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

After many times waiting on the phone to either be cut off, speak to someone who couldn't help or said they would send someone around whenever that may be if at all I discovered the same:

Switch off, turn back on, normally works wonders! Just like the IT bods would say when waiting hours at work for your computer to be sorted out


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> After many times waiting on the phone to either be cut off, speak to someone who couldn't help or said they would send someone around whenever that may be if at all I discovered the same:
> 
> Switch off, turn back on, normally works wonders! Just like the IT bods would say when waiting hours at work for your computer to be sorted out


After troubleshooting my families and friends computers for years I'm still amazed when they answer "no" most of the time to my first question. Have you rebooted it yet?

Fixes things 9/10 times.


----------

